# made some salt bars



## Woodi (Nov 1, 2010)

Silicone muffin pans for molds, usual soap recipe with 48 ounces oils and added 24 ounces sea salt at trace.

in molds:






Unmolded next day but, on Day 2 in the cold basement, pools of oils formed on top.






So I took bar upstairs and let it sit for another day in a warmer room. We heat by woodstove, so the air is dry here. The soap dried beautifully, with sparkly salt crystals.






It's too new to try out, so I will let you know in a couple of weeks how it feels to use.


----------



## agriffin (Nov 1, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## Hazel (Nov 1, 2010)

It's beautiful. I never thought of using silicone muffin pans for salt bars. What a great idea. 

Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## punkflash54 (Nov 1, 2010)

looks great


----------



## cwarren (Nov 1, 2010)

I REALLY LIKE THOSE !


----------



## dubnica (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh my gosh I love those.  I have to get that mold...its so cute.


----------



## Jezzy (Nov 2, 2010)

Those are nice! I LOVE salt soap!


----------



## ewenique (Nov 2, 2010)

Ooo, those are pretty salt bars!


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Nov 2, 2010)

Pretty salt bars... nice idea about the mold.


----------



## Woodi (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes, and they were so easy to un-mold. Just popped out. I was going to color these with pink clay but my assistant this week wanted no extra additives, no scents either.

We made six batches of unscented soap! ( I usually make only one unscented batch every few months). So many scents to try....

Same base oil recipe but with different liquid types: green tea, brewed coffee, honey,  all GM with oatmeal, then plain water, and salt bars. Not as boring as I had thought it might be.


----------



## chrisnkelley (Nov 4, 2010)

Sounds really cool!


----------



## NancyRogers (Nov 5, 2010)

Woodi, they are beautiful!  I love your mold!


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 5, 2010)

I love the mold!  Beautiful!


----------



## leishs (Nov 7, 2010)

new to all this soap making, but loving making cp soap..

i've seen alot of salt soap recipes.. what does the salt do in the soap??


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Nov 7, 2010)

Very cool woodi!!  I love the mold!  Now I have a craving for maple candy...yum yum!


----------



## Woodi (Nov 8, 2010)

Salt bars like this (made with enough salt = half the weight of the oils) make the bars feel like a slab of marble when wet. I suppose some people like the sea salt feeling to them, feel that it cleanses the skin with the salt, leaving it "more pure". I prefer my regular bars, with lots of lather. Salt bars don't lather. Using them in the shower feels like washing yourself with a smooth stone.
But it is a unique item to sell, so I make about one or two 5-pound batches per year.

Here's the entire batch I made:


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Nov 8, 2010)

I love them!  The buddhas are my favourite!


----------



## agriffin (Nov 8, 2010)

Very pretty!  I love the white color...very calming!  Perfect for a salt bar.


----------



## Woodi (Nov 8, 2010)

Well, bubblyBudha - I'm not surprised the Buddhas are your favorite, hehe.

btw: why are you named that?


----------



## Hazel (Nov 8, 2010)

They all look great but I'm particularly impressed with the buddhas.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 8, 2010)

Very nice! I like the buddhas too.


----------



## dcornett (Nov 11, 2010)

They turned out great...I keep meaning to make a salt bar...


----------

